# Perte de musique après mise à jour. Help !



## Lucile84 (11 Avril 2011)

Bonjour à tous. Voilà, j'ai toujours plus ou moins quatté les playlists de mes cousins, amis... pour ma musique sur mon iPod touch. 
J'avais donc environ 500 chanson et quelques vidéos sur mon iPod pour seulement une 50e sur mon ordinateur.
Mais voilà, je n'avais jamais fait de mise à jour sur mon iPod et un ami m'a conseillé de le faire. J'avais un peu peur de perdre le contenue mais il m'a assuré le contraire.
Hier, j'ai donc lancé la fameuse mise à jour après avoir fait une sauvegarde (je ne sais pas trop comment j'ai fait, seulement cliqué sur "sauvegardé" enfaite). 
A la fin, j'avais l'impression que Itunes remettait chaque chanson dans l'Ipod. En effet, la barre du haut indiquait que plus de 1000 quelque chose était transférés sur l'iPod. J'ai laissé mon ordinateur le reste de la soirée pour aller me coucher en pensant que tout se finirait pendant la nuit.
Grave erreur, mon père l'a éteind.
Bref, tout à l'heure en rentrant des cours, je me suis rendu compte que je n'avais plus de contenue. 
Pris de panique, j'ai fait un peu nimporte quoi : j'ai re-synchronisé le peu de musique que j'avais.
Bon, le résultat est qu'il me reste seulement mes applis et quelques chansons de ma playlist.
Je suis vraiment dégoutée, le monde s'effondre (bon, j'exagère un peu) parce que mon iPod c'est tout pour moi : Ma musique préférée, mes vidéos... 

Si quelqu'un a une solution, je serai très reconnaissante qu'il me porte secour.
(Désolé pour les quelques fautes d'orthographe).
J'attends vos réponses au plus vite !!
Lucile


----------



## Sly54 (11 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Le fait d'avoir synchronisé ton iPod avec ta bibliothèque iTunes a effacé ce qui n'était pas sur ton ordinateur. Normal.
Je ne connais pas de procédure pour remettre tes musiques et autres video, sauf à retourner voir tes cousins et autres amis.

Peut être que d'autres intervenants auront de meilleures idées


----------



## Lucile84 (11 Avril 2011)

Oui mais avant de synchronisé, j'ai attendu et mes musiques n'apparraissaient déja pas. 
Tu penses que si je n'avais pas synchronisé, j'aurai pu retrouver mes musiques ?
Merci pour ta réponse et les suivantes


----------



## haxelle (13 Avril 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour ce faire il existe des logiciels.
De mémoire, il y a copy trans et sharepod.

Je sais que pour copy trans, il y a une version gratuite qui permet de ramener un certain nombre de chansons, mais pas l'ensemble de tous tes chansons si tu en as beaucoup.
A voir aussi si copy trans, te permet de rapatrier les vidéos, je ne sais plus. Je crois que l'achat de ce logiciel est de 15 euros.

Ayant plus de 3000 chansons sur mon ipod, j'ai acheté la version payante pour mettre toute ma musique sur un autre pc et ça marche très bien.


----------

